# Chop Shop Personal Collection



## NO ChoP!

I've posted some of this in other threads, but figured I'd start to catalog my collection with a bit more detail. I recently sold off about 30 random knives and have my collection more daily user focused. I will try to end with a group photo, just hard to do as my knives are stored at work in a tool box in a locked room.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Going to start with some oddball stuff...





A very thin Mac I use mainly for slicing tomatoes. it has a wa conversion. An added kiritsuke tip. 




Another longer slicer, same treatment. 




A heavy Mac I turned into a honesuki




14" Forschner cimitar. Wa conversion




Forschner salmon slicer. Wa conversion


----------



## NO ChoP!

Three Rams heavy cleaver




Stainless Shibazi




A little aogami knife I turned into a parer. I use it on the bench to cut dough.


----------



## NO ChoP!

On to some fun stuff...




Makoto white#2 stainless clad 135mm petty




Wakui white#2 stainless clad 105mm petty




Tanaka R2 150mm petty




Mazaki white#2 ku 150mm petty
Makoto white#2 stainless clad 240mm gyuto


----------



## NO ChoP!

And some more daily drivers...




Masamoto KS white#2 mono 240mm




Wakui white#2 tsuchime stainless clad 240mm




Yoshimi Kato sg2 black damascus 240mm




Mizaki white#2 ku 240mm




Yoshimune white#1 stainless clad 240mm




Shiraki blue#2 iron clad 270mm




Ikeda white#2 iron clad 240mm (short)




Takeda aogami iron clad 240mm




Sukenari aogami (66hrc) stainless clad 270mm


----------



## NO ChoP!

More slicy things...



Kanehiro aogami stainless clad 240mm
Tanaka blue#2 stainless clad 225mm line




Zakuri aogami ku 180mm petty




Masakage Yuki white#2 stainless clad 270mm sujihiki




Yoshikane SKD tsuchime 270mm sujihiki Mike Henry handle


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

You're very talented, keep it up.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Wowza!


----------



## robrpb

Very nice.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Some lovely specimens here. Goodness gracious


----------



## IsoJ

Awesome!


----------



## tgarn

Good show...


----------



## Dc2123

Are you willing to sell/trade any of these? PM if so..


----------



## NO ChoP!

Kikumori 243mm x 60mm blue2 nashiji stainless clad


----------



## IsoJ

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 89804
> 
> Kikumori 243mm x 60mm blue2 nashiji stainless clad


Nice package . Does it have concave grind?


----------



## NO ChoP!

It does, a bit high similar to Takeda.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Stunning work.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

that Mizaki white#2 ku 240mm is absolutely stunning. So are all the rest but man did that catch my eye!!!


----------



## birdsfan

Amazing stuff, NoChoP! Recently I happened upon some of your earliest work while I was researching a restoration topic on here. As a budding young(in experience, not aged years) hobbyist, It is inspiring to be able to watch how you have developed your technique and personalized style. 

Do you do your own dyed stabilization and resin casting for your handle stock? It is incredibly creative!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Okada 240mm takobiki


----------



## cotedupy

Wowsers. These are cool af!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Kaeru 180mm stainless clad
(Was supposed to be just a beater/ loner)


----------



## daveb

That Green!


----------

